# Classes in composition



## nibor (Dec 17, 2020)

Hi there, 

It's become obvious that I have a lot to learn about composition. Any recommendations for online classes? Score Club looks good. Cinematic Composing looks like a possibility but I'm not in love with the "Ginsu Knife" marketing. Thoughts? 

Cards on the table: I know a bit about theory and I can make out notation. I play the piano and am working on really understanding the guitar. I can get around a bass pretty well. 

Pieces I love: Jerry Goldsmith's Chinatown, Elmer Bernstein's To Kill a Mockingbird, Thomas Newman's American Beauty, James Horner's Field of Dreams, Gary Chang's Shock to the System, anything from Alberto Inglesias.


----------



## Rossy (Dec 17, 2020)

This has helped me a lot.






Short Course Overview | ThinkSpace Education


At ThinkSpace Education, we offer a range of self-study short courses. These courses cover topics from music composition, technology, and business.




thinkspaceeducation.com


----------



## nibor (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks! I shall review.


----------

